# womens' best compound bows



## kestrel125 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am interested in suggestions for a woman's bow. I have borrowed a browning micro midas I (it is about 10 yrs old) for 2 seasons (hate it, but killed 4 deer with it) and need a 40-50#, 26" bow for me, probably left-handed. There are so many bows, and I realize I will still need to try many, but what are your experienced suggestions for me to try?

Also, where can I buy a good used bow?


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=576047

it's not used but the Diamond Edge is a nice looking bow that is adjustable in d/l and I think you can get extra limbs for it to have more d/w. I contacted Fletcher D about the Edge and got a left handed one for myself.


----------



## kampinkowgirl (Nov 30, 2007)

:shade:Best bow I have shot is the Mathews Prestige. I have only been shooting for about 3 years but I just got this new Mathews and I LOVE it! Short bow but long enought to be forgiving. I had a Hoyt Sieratech but the recoil really started bothering my shoulder and the Mathews doesn't hurt me. It would be the one that I would suggest.
Kampinkowgirl


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

With a 26" draw length you arent limited to what most consider a "womans bow." Alot of the bows are offered in 50lb draw and 26". one of my friends is shooting a Guardian she has a 25" draw and I am also shooting a Guardian. We both love em. My other friend is shooting a Tribute. She has a 26" draw and is getting some great speed out of it.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I have two Bowtech Equalizers and a Hoyt Pro Elite. I would like to have either another Equalizer or a Guardian to try for target this year. My two Equalizers right now are for hunting and 3-D.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

I also shoot the Prestige for 3D - and the older Mustang for hunting.... 
You're going to have a difficult time to find a left handed women's bow is shorter draw lengths and lighter draw weight... i'd try to find as many places that actually had one in stock to go and shoot to make your decision...


----------

